# aquarium rack



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi everyone well I have 4 tanks that I'm looking forward to rescape,but they're everywhere around the house, so I decided to stack them.
I'm working on the rack but I need ideas about lights. 
I need something compact but at the same time strong enough for a planted tank, it will be for 2 ten gallons tanks and 2,2.5 gallons each tank will have their own lighting except the 2.5 I'll put one next to the other.

so any ideas based on experiences let me know please thanks


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I been in your shoes a few times  Since you're building the rack yourself, what has worked best for me (esp for 10 g's racks) I bought strip lights at Lowes, bought the ordinary 7800k daylight T8's to put in it and attached one of each on the bottom of the shelf (therefore lighting up the tank sitting under it). And put a decorative trim piece on the front of each shelf that will easily hide the light strip. Or you spent a little more and get LED strips to mount under it. I always have heavily planed tanks and that set up has always worked for me


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice I was thinking to go for some undercabinet lights the one that look like little circles, but not sure how strong the led are, and the others are incandescent, I may go for led though depending on the difference on prices, compared to the energy saving. I bought t5 lights for my 75 gallons and energy bill went up, another question what's the recommended distance between light bulb and aquarium? How separate do you have yours?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I know the little round lights you're talking about, but honestly I neither know what light they actually put out (if suitable for plants or not) nor can I give any advise on the brightness there, sorry!
I always built any of the shelves for any sized tank far enough apart that you can easily get in/out for any maintenance, I'd have to go get the exact measurement for you, but about decent man hand's size up. 
Also if you don't want to built your own, check out the heavy duty rack's at your trusted home store. they already have that lip on the shelves and you can nicely hide lights under there ;-)
Sounds like you have hoods & lights on all the tanks you want on this rack thou, why not use what you got vs turning all to 'open' tanks? Just curious here 
How many t5's did you put on your 75 for your bill to go up this noticeably? :shock:


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I used to have open tanks until i adopted a little kitten she decided that the water from my 5 gallons tanks tasted better than the one from her fountain. And I was worried that shi didn't drink water :/ 

I have 4 48" t5 light bulbs bought them at home depot soI'm a little over 2 watts per gallon I built the stand and canopy myself the plan was being able to grow whatever I want in there


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

This is the tank


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL yea in that case I'd probably use hoods (if you already got them) or at least top the tanks with think sheet of plexiglass cut to size and then the lights mounted to the rack. Pets & kids....:lol:

Nice looking tank you got there!


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks and yes I have glass tops on all of them kitty proof


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Have fun building


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks I will


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Carlos

Perhaps I'm late but I used old incandescent hoods with the slim spiral pig tail 6500k incandescent replacement bulbs from wallmart. I could easily get 20w over a 10g that way in the same height as on old incandescent hood.

and it look pretty nice also and even had some simmering effect.

Just a though 

Worth at most .02


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm actually on my way to walmar to see what I find any recommendations are still being accepted


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry I hadn't been on in a few. Did you get your rack built? Did you find the lights you needed? Dep on where you live, like our Walmart is not very assorted for lights, I have better luck finding needed lights in various sizes at Lowes or Homedepot.


----------

